# Problem with tv not playing through my Denon avr2308CI



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Hi I'm new here and need to ask a question. I don't know if I'm phrasing this wrong or what, but I've tried all day on the computer looking for it. Hair pulling

I have a denon receiver. My satalite dish is hooked up to the receiver, then the TV. All my speakers are just fine. My problem is that I went into the Menu section and changed some things trying to get my HDDvr to work. I messed everthing up.

I hope someone know what I'm talking about. Because I've searched everywhere. Finally got hear thank goodness

Thank you so very much:hissyfit:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

We will need a little bit more info to start. What satellite network? Dish? How is the Denon connected to the satellite receiver (s-video, component video, HDMI)? What model Denon receiver?

I hope we can help.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> We will need a little bit more info to start. What satellite network? Dish? How is the Denon connected to the satellite receiver (s-video, component video, HDMI)? What model Denon receiver?
> 
> I hope we can help.
> 
> ...


I have Direct TV. It is connected with HDMI. The Model of my Denon is model AVR-2308CI.

We had our 5.1 system installed by professionals. We also have a Denon DVD Video Auto Changer Model #DVM 1815 hooked up to the receiver. 

Also a Sony HDMI TV Model KDL40S2010 is installed. (I tried going in and setting that back up but that did not work either) But the evil component that started this is the Toshiba HDDVD model HD D3 It's never really be hooked up correctly. 

All this just trying to watch 300.

Thank you for trying to help me. I'll probably call the Co. that installed all this and pay them to fix it. But I would sure like to know at least a little of what is going on.

Tammotsie


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm...

If you go into the on-screen display for the receiver, you need to confirm that the audio for "Cable/Satellite" (or whatever input you're using) is set to use the correct HDMI input for audio. It could be set to use one of the other digital inputs (optical or coax).


----------



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

Congats on the receiver, I just got mine monday. He is right, just assign the correct audio input do the source. Denon, good sound, pain to setup (until you get used to menu system)

-Nick


----------

